# [Russian NR] 5BLD 15:14.00 4BLD 5:27.83 3BLD 1:06.58, OH single 11.21



## D-Faze (May 27, 2012)




----------



## antoineccantin (May 27, 2012)

wtf LL on the 11.


----------



## drewsopchak (May 27, 2012)

Nice bld tps.


----------



## Sebastien (May 27, 2012)

So many locks and pauses on the 11 :S


----------



## MostEd (May 27, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> wtf LL on the 11.


 
Sune then PLL skip! the wish of any cuber!


----------

